# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Review] ASUS ROG MARS 760

## chuvanduyhn91

Chắc nhiều anh em trong mình đã từng nghe qua cái dòng card MARS này của ASUS rồi đúng không? Còn với mem nào mới vào chưa biết tới thì với kiến thức hạn hẹp của mình với sự hỗ trợ của thánh Google thì mình xin mạn phép múa rìu qua mắt thợ một phen chia sẻ với anh em 


Nói sao nhỉ? ASUS ROG MARS hay nói cho gọn chút là MARS đi, là series card đồ họa custom hệ NVIDIA thuộc nhánh sản phẩm ROG (hay còn gọi là Republic of Gays lộn Gamers). Tính tới trước khi MARS 760 (sử dụng GPU của GTX 760) ra đời thì dòng MARS này mới chỉ có 2 thành viên là MARS 295 (GTX 295) và MARS II 580 (GTX 580). Đặc điểm chung của 2 ông thần này là đều sử dụng GPU kép trong cùng 1 card để chạy ứng dụng đồ họa (hay gọi là SLI cũng được), tản nhiệt được custom lại cho hầm với hố và được ASUS sản xuất giới hạn 1000 card ra thị trường. Như thế thì cái dòng MARS này khá là đắt đỏ và cũng khá ít người sở hữu sản phẩm của dòng này.


​
Còn với MARS 760 thì sao? Ờ thì nó cũng thuộc dòng MARS thì tất nhiên cũng mang theo đặc điểm của 2 thằng anh nó là sử dụng GPU kép GTX 760, tản nhiệt cũng được custom lại cho gấu nhưng khác ở chỗ 1000 card. Theo thông tin mà gà nhà ASUS VN có chia sẻ với mình thì con MARS 760 này sẽ không bị giới hạn sản xuất 1000 card nữa. Không biết có đúng không nhưng cái động thái của ASUS như vầy chắc là muốn cho nhiều người được trải nghiệm sản phẩm dòng MARS hơn chăng?


Lang thang trên mạng chẳng tìm được giá cả của con này nhưng chắc giá cũng không cao hơn 2 con GTX 760 ref, vì nếu ASUS cho giá cao hơn thì người tiêu dùng người ta mua 2 con GTX 760 chạy SLI cho rồi 


Về đặc tả chi tiết của con này thì mình dựa vào cơ sở dữ liệu của TechPowerUp để vẽ, anh em tham khảo nhé



​
Nếu chỉ tính đơn lẻ thì con này có thông số xung nhịp core cao hơn bản ref (chuyện tất nhiên ở các model custom) nhưng do sử dụng GPU kép nên hiệu năng của MARS 760 cao hơn GTX 760 ref. Lướt Google thêm mấy phát nữa thì lại lòi thông tin con này nhiều khi còn mạnh hơn TITAN, nhìn lại cái source thì cái mặt mình nó như vầy nè Hóa ra là gà nhà nâng bi cho nhau, nên thôi để mình tự thẩm luôn với con này xem hiệu năng nó thế nào?






​Hộp con này vẫn lấy tông màu đỏ đen quen thuộc của nhóm ROG, mặt trước để slogan “Dual GPU. Ultimate Performance.” nghe kêu lắm cơ, hiệu năng ra sau sang phần sau sẽ biết. Ngó ra phía sau thì ASUS có trưng ra cho mình xem là cấu tạo con này như thế nào. Nhìn sơ qua, có thể nói con này khá là nạc và nặng vì phải chồng 2 miếng tản biệt lập vào 2 GPU để làm mát. Nhìn ngoài bìa sơ bộ là vậy, để khui hàng ra xem sao.





​
Mở hộp ra thì ngoài card ra, ASUS còn cho mình cái gì ở dưới đây? Chắc là miếng gạc dùng để dán lên case trang trí cho đẹp. Nếu là vậy thì hơi bị thừa mứa đó.


​
Đây là mớ phụ kiện mà con MARS 760 này có: 1 dĩa driver + sách, 1 cáp chuyển nguồn 2 đầu 6 thành 1 đầu 8 pin, đầu chuyển HDMI-DVI và miếng gạc trang trí.


​
Phía trước là bộ tản nhiệt khá là gấu với tông đỏ đen truyền thống của nhóm ROG, cơ mà sẽ đẹp hơn nếu không lòi thêm miếng nhựa phía trên. Làm mát cho bộ tản này là 2 quạt 8 cm design khá là common không có gì đặc biệt. Chỉ đặc biệt là cái tản này ASUS chẳng thèm gọi nó là DirectCU như thông lệ nữa.





​
Phía sau card được bảo vệ bởi miếng backplate khá dày và nặng, nhưng để ý kỹ chút thì phần hệ thống điều khiển điện kỹ thuật số Digi+ VRM được thoát nhiệt do miếng backplate khoét cho 2 lỗ ra. Smart move! Nhưng có hiệu quả hay không thì có trời mới biết.


​
Phía trên con này thì như mình có nhắc ở phía trên thì mặt trước con này bị lồi phần nhựa phía trên nhìn khá là mất thẩm mỹ, nhưng chỗ này là đẹp cái là dòng chữ MARS màu đỏ sẽ chớp tắt liên tục khi chúng ta sử dụng card. Đẹp đấy nhưng mà lại tốn điện vô ích cho nó.


​
Phía dưới card, chúng ta có thể thấy rõ là ống đồng nối với các lá nhôm tản nhiệt không được mạ nikel, có thể ASUS làm vậy để hạ giá thành nhưng sử dụng lâu dài thì lớp đồng bị oxi hóa nhìn rất là tởm lợn.


​
Cũng như các card đồ họa tầm từ trung bình cho tới cao thì con này “chỉ” ăn của anh em 2 slot PCI trên mainboard thôi. 


​
Để hoạt động thì MARS 760 đòi hỏi nguồn của chúng ta phải có 2 đầu 8 pin, nhìn vầy thì anh em đủ hiểu rồi đúng không? Một con trâu uống nước đúng nghĩa luôn.


​
Với 2 đầu cắm SLI, nếu là card GTX 760 bình thường thì chúng ta có thể chạy được 4-way SLI với 4 card, nhưng với MARS 760 thì chỉ cần 2 card là đủ chạy 4-way SLI rồi. Cơ mà chạy SLI con MARS 760 thì cũng bộn tiền card với tiền điện lắm nên mình không ham hố vụ này chút nào. Cái này chỉ dành các bác đại gia dư điều kiện mà thử thôi.


*Hệ thống test của mình như sau:*


​
Sau đây là một số kết quả benchmark của MARS 760.


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*



​
*3DMark Fire Strike*



​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme*


​
*Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*



​
*Valley Extreme HD*


​
*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*



​Frames: 29555 - Time: 213750ms - Avg: 138.269 - Min: 98 - Max: 201


*Batman AC Max Settings 1080p, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
*Bioshock Infinite*


​
*Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
*Crysis 2*


​
*Crysis 3 Max Settings 1080p, FXAA On, No Vsync*



​
Frames: 8982 - Time: 107816ms - Avg: 76.337 - Min: 42 - Max: 119


*DMC Devil May Cry Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync*


​
Frames: 44437 - Time: 159625ms - Avg: 278.384 - Min: 102 - Max: 525


*GRID 2 Ultra Settings 1080p, MSAA 8x, No Vsync*


​
*Hitman Absolution Ultra Settings, MSAA 0x, No Vsync*


​
*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*


​
*Sleeping Dogs*


​
*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*


​
Chuyển qua phần ép xung thì như mình có nói qua trong bài review con GTX 780 Ti thì NVIDIA nó dùng cơ chế ép xung tự động GPU Boost 2.0 trên dòng GTX 700 nên rất khó để mà control được mức xung ép mong muốn. Sau khoảng 2h mày mò thì mình ổn định con MARS 760 ở mức xung báo trong GPU-Z và xung trong game (Ingame boost) như sau:





​
Sẽ có đôi lúc anh em nhìn vào screenshot mình chụp thấy xung nó xuống 1240 MHz đó là do GPU không phải hoạt động nhiều, nhưng thực tế khi GPU load thì chỉ cần nhiệt độ không quá 94*C (kéo trong phần mềm ép xung GPUTweak theo kèm dĩa driver, mặc định là 80*C) thì xung cao nhất đạt được 1254 MHz và nó cũng giữ nguyên hoài cho tới khi card chạm ngưỡng 94*C thì nó sẽ tự động hạ xung xuống. Tuy nhiên trong suốt quá trình test thì mình vẫn chưa bị trường hợp hạ xung do nhiệt độ cả.


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*


​
*3DMark Fire Strike*


​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme*


​
*Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*


​

----------


## blackcatcn

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS ROG MARS 760*

*Valley Extreme HD*


​
*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*


​
Frames: 29555 - Time: 213750ms - Avg: 138.269 - Min: 98 - Max: 201


*Batman AC Max Settings 1080p, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
*Bioshock Infinite*


​
*Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
*Crysis 2*


​
*Crysis 3 Max Settings 1080p, FXAA On, No Vsync*


​
Frames: 8982 - Time: 107816ms - Avg: 76.337 - Min: 42 - Max: 119


*DMC Devil May Cry Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync*


​
Frames: 44437 - Time: 159625ms - Avg: 278.384 - Min: 102 - Max: 525


*GRID 2 Ultra Settings 1080p, MSAA 8x, No Vsync*


​
*Hitman Absolution Ultra Settings, MSAA 0x, No Vsync*


​
*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*


​
*Sleeping Dogs*


​
*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*


​
Chuyển qua phần ép xung thì như mình có nói qua trong bài review con GTX 780 Ti thì NVIDIA nó dùng cơ chế ép xung tự động GPU Boost 2.0 trên dòng GTX 700 nên rất khó để mà control được mức xung ép mong muốn. Sau khoảng 2h mày mò thì mình ổn định con MARS 760 ở mức xung báo trong GPU-Z và xung trong game (Ingame boost) như sau:






​
Sẽ có đôi lúc anh em nhìn vào screenshot mình chụp thấy xung nó xuống 1240 MHz đó là do GPU không phải hoạt động nhiều, nhưng thực tế khi GPU load thì chỉ cần nhiệt độ không quá 94*C (kéo trong phần mềm ép xung GPUTweak theo kèm dĩa driver, mặc định là 80*C) thì xung cao nhất đạt được 1254 MHz và nó cũng giữ nguyên hoài cho tới khi card chạm ngưỡng 94*C thì nó sẽ tự động hạ xung xuống. Tuy nhiên trong suốt quá trình test thì mình vẫn chưa bị trường hợp hạ xung do nhiệt độ cả.


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*


​
*3DMark Fire Strike*


​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme*


​
*Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*


​
*Valley Extreme HD*


​
*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*


Frames: 31096 - Time: 208500ms - Avg: 149.141 - Min: 124 - Max: 201


*Batman AC Max Settings 1080p, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
*Bioshock Infinite*


​
*Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​
Frames: 65136 - Time: 340969ms - Avg: 191.032 - Min: 93 - Max: 316


*Crysis 2*


​
*Crysis 3 Max Settings 1080p, FXAA On, No Vsync*


​
Frames: 8990 - Time: 107828ms - Avg: 83.374 - Min: 44 - Max: 125


*DMC Devil May Cry Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync*


​
*GRID 2 Ultra Settings 1080p, MSAA 8x, No Vsync*


​
*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*


​
*Sleeping Dogs*


​
*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*


​
Để dễ theo dõi thì mình có làm 2 cái chart ở dưới.





​
Nhìn vào chart soft bench đồ họa thì không có gì bất thường xảy ra khi hiệu năng sau khi ép xung ngon hơn mặc định kha khá, nhưng khi nhìn vào chart còn lại thì hỡi ôi. Khá nhiều benchmark game cho ra kết quả mà mình không thể tưởng tượng được. Hiệu năng sau khi ép xung lại thấp hơn mặc định ở phần lớn các game. Mình đang nghi ngờ có thể là do driver chưa được tối ưu profile SLI cho GTX 760 chăng? Nếu anh em để ý kỹ trong screenshot mình chụp ở game Batman AC thì xung nhịp core không đều nhau ở 2 GPU, có thể đó là nguyên nhân khiến cho hiệu năng giảm chăng? Nếu sự thật là vậy thì có lẽ NVIDIA cần phải làm việc lại với driver của mình đối với trường hợp người dùng người ta chạy SLI card. Hoặc cũng có thể do game không hỗ trợ profile SLI không biết chừng? Anyway, sự thật trước mắt mình là con MARS 760 ép xung lên hiệu năng khá thọt, vậy thôi. 


Tiếp đến phần test nhiệt độ con này và cũng như thường lệ, điều kiện test của mình như sau:


Hệ thống đặt trên benchtable.
Máy lạnh set cứng 23*C.
Mặc định quạt auto, ép xung quạt 100%.
GPU-Z ghi log 2 trường hợp mặc định và ép xung.
Phép thử dùng Metro Last Light với settings có PhysX.
Nhiệt độ được tính từ lúc game load được cảnh nền (không tính loading screen). 


*Kết quả đo như sau:*
•Mặc định (Quạt set auto)


Min: 35*C, Max: 59*C - Fan Speed: Auto
•Ép xung (Quạt set 100%)


Min: 36*C, Max: 61*C - Fan Speed: 100%


Nếu chiếu theo khung nhiệt độ an toàn trong phòng máy lạnh là <75*C và phòng bình thường là <79*C thì cả 2 trường hợp MARS 760 đều đáp ứng được nhu cầu nhiệt độ lý tưởng. Tuy nhiên, để đạt được điều đó thì quạt quay cũng tương đối ồn ào ngay cả khi để fan auto, nếu anh em để con này trong case to thì vấn đề này khá ít gặp chứ còn để trong case nhỏ hay benchtable như mình thì thôi rồi, bao sân nhức đầu luôn. 


*Lời kết*


*Ưu*


Design hầm hố đúng phong cách ROG.
Có backplate bảo vệ mặt sau.
Hỗ trợ 2-way SLI mà thực tế là 4-way SLI theo cấu hình của MARS 760.
Hiệu năng mặc định rất tốt.
Khả năng ép xung khá.
Nhiệt độ tốt trong cả 2 trường hợp mặc định và ép xung.


*Khuyết*


Ống đồng tản nhiệt không được mạ nikel.
Hiệu năng sau khi ép xung không cao.
Quạt tương đối ồn khi hoạt động.


_Nguồn voz_​

----------


## minhhai1307

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS ROG MARS 760*

các điểm benchmark các game cao, tấm thép kim loại bảo vệ trông khá dày, hiệu suất hoạt động cao

----------


## jaybee

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS ROG MARS 760*

tản nhiệt thiết kế trông thông thoáng, màu sắc đơn giản, hệ thống điều chỉnh chuyên nghiệp

----------

